# GrowBot 2800 Pros vs. Cons



## Dameon (Jun 14, 2011)

In the last 10 or so years i have searched the planet for automated, user friendly hydroponic setups. Keep in mind I am NO electrician, nor am I an engineer. I am some what handy, and have a green thumb. Price is not the concerning factor. I am not rich. I just have a green thumb . Since i grow organic soil and Bubbleponics, I need something more advanced. Again, automation and ease of use would be key if i could setup the grow room to necessitate my needs. After spending years going through the internet and calling random manufacturers, who had BS, I struck stoner GOLD. 

I do not work for Hydrobotanical Engineering, but GOD i wish i did! 

Basically, I found a line of customizable, high-end hydroponic trailers with no limit in options, features, configurations.. you get the fucking point. Hydroponic flood tables that can raise multiple ft., and slightly tilt to ensure efficient drainage. This company can put just about any hydroponic type available on the market in these babies, but recommend drip/run to waste/recycle for most efficient use of water and nutes. This way, there's no need for managing a large res. Nice.

The Lighting systems are top of the line reflectors that need NO adjusting. That's right! The hydroponic tables activate on a hydrological lift system. The trailers themselves work on the idea of CEA or sealed grow, making them totally self-sufficient. No matter how hot/humid the summer is outside, chillers and anything from mini split ac units, to 1 ton air conditioners will keep your tomatoes nice and cool. 

I could blab all day about how rockin these trailers are but i will let the link do it for me. Post your opinions/pros/cons you see with this product. The only con i have seen thus far is the price. If you are an engineer/botanist, or can make a comparable unit, please post here. Thanks for stopping by. Cheers.

Growbot-2800 Includes: 
 1000 W HPS Sodium Grow Lights  600-1000 Watt Adjustable Digital Ballast  Electrical Distribution  Power Management Controller/Timer  Radiant Barrier R-21 Insulation  Hi-Gloss HDPE Reflective Liner  Oscillating Fans / Air Handling  Grow Tray w/ Vertical Elevator  Integrated Fire Suppression Units  
Optional Configurations for
Complete Growing Solutions: 
 PZT Security Video Camera  DVR Video Storage  Optional Floor Plans  Integrated Water Filtration  Ebb & Flow / Airoponic / Aquaponic  Mother Room / Clone Propagation  Remote Monitoring / Remote Controls  Pest Control Atomizer  CO2 Burner
http://www.growbot.com/index.html​


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've got 95% of that in my garage..
Unless you need the trailer to be mobile, you can put all of that into any space you want.
You can build an insulated room, air condition it, burn CO2, have lots of lights and fans, watch it all on CCTV on your iphone or computer, get emails if motion sensors or doors are opened, control pH and EC with peristaltic pumps and Omega or Cole Parmer controllers, make reverse osmosis water, etc.

I like those things, but if money is an option, you can throw it all together really easily.

tommy


----------



## Dameon (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.growbot.com/pdfs/GrowBot-Brochure.pdf








[video=youtube;G5g6RwWK0qI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5g6RwWK0qI&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 14, 2011)

Didn't one of their growbots get stolen in Colorado? Some one drove off with their demo model in the middle of a cannabis convention.

yes..
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/04/06/us-marijuana-colorado-idUSTRE7350CP20110406


----------



## MasterS (Jun 14, 2011)

Seems like a giant target to me. You can't buy one of those to grow tomatoes and make a profit. Not many plants could justify the cost. I wonder if that's enough for a warrant.


----------



## Alex Kelly (Jun 14, 2011)

$50,000? Why when you could build a room like that for a fraction of the cost...


----------



## Beansly (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, it's a rich person's toy. You coulg buy the grobot for $3000 and spend $10,000 on a growroom and I bet you'd get the same thing. Good find tho.
I've been looking at the grobot for a while but I never saw the portable one.


----------



## Corbat420 (Jun 14, 2011)

Alex Kelly said:


> $50,000? Why when you could build a room like that for a fraction of the cost...


 why when you could buy an old 1975 Airstream for like $1200 and 12x 600W lights on Cooltubes, running down the airstream......... i could do up a trailer in a solid week for $10,000 and that thing would rock socks, but why make a trailer??? 



> *Optional Configurations for
> Complete Growing Solutions:
> &#8226;                                                                PZT Security Video Camera                                                                                                                                                                                            &#8226;                                                                DVR Video Storage                                                                                                                                                                                            &#8226;                                                                 Optional Floor Plans                                                                                                                                                                                           &#8226;                                                                Integrated Water  Filtration                                                                                                                                                                                           &#8226;                                                                Ebb & Flow / Airoponic /  Aquaponic                                                                                                                                                                                           &#8226;                                                                Mother Room / Clone  Propagation                                                                                                                                                                                           &#8226;                                                                Remote Monitoring / Remote  Controls                                                                                                                             &#8226;                                                                Pest Control  Atomizer                                                                                                                                                                                           &#8226;                                                                CO2 Burner*


you can make ANYTHING fully automated for less than $5000. i can make a car remote controlled for less than that....... it is what Beansly said, a rich persons toy.


----------



## Dameon (Jun 16, 2011)

I see what you are saying, however i CANNOT build a room period. I am by no means a "rich" person, and have 0 knowledge on electricity. It is very pricey, but if any of yous has the ability to design/produce a product of the same caliber, please contact me.


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 16, 2011)

1) get a garage
2) build walls out of plywood and 2x4s
3) cover with plastic
4) put doors in
5) put a window A/C or a mini split A/C in there
6) buy a CAP lighting controller.. run power over from your breaker panel.
7) run two more outlets for fans, etc
 hang lights and plug into controller.. add a timer
9) throw in a CO2 system
10) throw in your hydro tables

and then grow some shit


----------

